# New gear :)



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

SkateBanana, Ride Alpha Bindings, Cappel Wallingford White Herringbone Pants


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Hawt...so hawt!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

That is just sexy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

oh my. i love the board. but i really like the pants..lol


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ive heard the skate banana is known to cause ejaculations cause it rides so well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

setup looks great. nice to know someone else on this board is venturing with banana tech this season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

to make it a little sweeter....my DC Allegiance Boots and Hertz Jacket just came in today.

as well as my Kink, my wifes DC Scouts, and her Burton Lexa Bindings

can you guys tell it's ProForm season


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

proform eh? buddy, pal..did i ever tell you that i love you? want my first born?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> proform eh? buddy, pal..did i ever tell you that i love you? want my first born?


NO! I'm already prego with his kids. 

Ugh, you got a new Kink too? I've got last years, and love it. Everytime I see it in stores this year I just look and it and go... "I love you" and then walk away with tears in my eyes. Enjoy that board.


And I STILL can't get over how sexy that setup is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

My wife will be learning to ride this year and instead of renting she will be riding the kink a few times to see if she even remotely likes it. If she does I am ordering her a Gnu B-Nice.

I still have my The Program proform to put through as well. This will def. be a good year for riding....now all we need is some snow.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh my god. Both of them in the same spot? I just came. Twice.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

that is what we call 'teh sex'.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> that is what we call 'teh sex'.


QFT

I'm so jealous.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

i need some new jeans cuz i definately just nutted in these hahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

went out riding today. It was a single run w/ all super fast man-made ice. The magnetraction handled it well though. I am still adjusting to my new stance setting but overall I am def. liking the new setup


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

im glad to know you have a wife and an income, at first i thought you were some spoiled kid and i was abouit to start ranting, But that is an Orgasmic set-up. One thing make sure that your bindings are sturdy, cuz i busted out of ride beta mvmnt i lost three different toe straps, so just check your hardware twice and make sure they are not coming loose


----------

